# Can anyone ID this little plant?



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 13, 2016)

In 2 inch pot in a 3inch saucer.

I've had this for nearly two years.

I would love to cut them into pieces and make a few pots out of it.


----------



## troy (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like sphagnum moss?


----------



## gonewild (Nov 13, 2016)

It looks like it has "succulent leaves and stems so...Most likely a Sedum or a closely related succulent. 
Has it bloomed?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 13, 2016)

For two years I have had it, no flowers. 
They just got longer overall, and a lot more of them than when first bought.

I'm thinking sedum angelicum??


----------



## gonewild (Nov 13, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> For two years I have had it, no flowers.
> They just got longer overall, and a lot more of them than when first bought.
> 
> I'm thinking sedum angelicum??



at least close to it. maybe a hybrid.
put part of it in basically full sunlight and it will probably bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 13, 2016)

The more I look at the photos, the less confident I get. hmmm

I like how the plant looks and color, not wanting to see flowers, although I'm not against it.

wondering what the name is.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 13, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The more I look at the photos, the less confident I get. hmmm
> 
> I like how the plant looks and color, not wanting to see flowers, although I'm not against it.
> 
> wondering what the name is.



To have a chance of ID you need to see the flowers, That's why I suggested you make a cutting and put it in more light.


----------



## h_mossy (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks like a dead-ringer for some Sedum brevifolium I've seen. There are a few that are similar, but yours has slightly flattened leaves which leads me to think it is more likely to be the S. brevifolium. Supposed to have tiny white 5 petal blooms, but I've never seen one flower.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes, they look similar but as you say, the leaves on mine are flat. 
The search continues, I guess.


----------

